# Farewell from lcaillo as Administrator



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

This will be my last day as Administrator of Home Theater Shack. The ride has been a great deal of fun and I am very proud to have been associated with the staff and users here. I have made some great friends and together we have made, IMO, a great contribution to the industry and particularly to assisting and educating users in audio and video. 

It has been about two years since the forum changed owners, and I intended to remain as administrator until the new crew found their feet and assured a smooth transition. It is clear now that they are taking a more active role in the design and management of the forum. In fact, my contribution has been minimal recently, and the change will be an opportunity to infuse some new energy that will be needed to revitalize the forum. You can see by the recent new additions and revisions that things are happening.

I will still be around, contributing as a plain ole user, and still in touch with the incredible friends that I have here. We have an amazing group of moderators, reviewers, and veteran users and I hope that community will continue to grow.

Be Well. Be in touch.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm glad to see you will be staying with us as a member but want also thank you for your time and effort you have put into the HTS since its beginning. 

I wish you all the best in your new endeavours.

Tony


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Leonard, thanks for giving us a heads up. More than that, thanks for all the help you have given to the countless Shacksters that have come here for the real skinny on their issues. It has been obvious that your heart & soul has been in this forum. I could say that you will be missed, but I figure that since this stuff really is in your blood,...I bet that we will continue to benefit from your knowledge. I really hated to see Mech go, I hate to see you leave even more!

The forum has changed & I hope it turns around soon. It is a product of admins like you & the founder, Sonnie. Kinda feels like, just a business venture without you guys. Here's to giving these guys a chance.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you for your contributions and good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Leonard for all your time and effort in helping keep the forum a great place to learn and teach all things HT. Glad you will be sticking around. :smile:


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

lcaillo said:


> This will be my last day as Administrator of Home Theater Shack. The ride has been a great deal of fun and I am very proud to have been associated with the staff and users here. I have made some great friends and together we have made, IMO, a great contribution to the industry and particularly to assisting and educating users in audio and video.
> 
> It has been about two years since the forum changed owners, and I intended to remain as administrator until the new crew found their feet and assured a smooth transition. It is clear now that they are taking a more active role in the design and management of the forum. In fact, my contribution has been minimal recently, and the change will be an opportunity to infuse some new energy that will be needed to revitalize the forum. You can see by the recent new additions and revisions that things are happening.
> 
> ...


Job well done my friend!!! :sn::grin2::sn:


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I've always appreciated your insights, especially surrounding the speaker comparison events in the past. Wonder if there is any will to do things like that in the future under the new management. Anyway, thanks for your significant contribution to the forum.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah..., time moves on. I am glad you stayed on thru the transition. Your experience and comments are always appreciated by me and many others I'm sure. Your patience, interest and contribution in dealing with others with regard to the HTS topic is a true asset here. I'm glad your staying on only now as a free spirit able to fully express your ideas. 

I do wonder like Tonto, if this is becoming more of a business venture, I mean its always been a business but..., well its probable more about what contributions are made to the art and science of accurate electronic reproduction of sight and sound and the good will of the people than anything else...

Best of luck, thanks :sn: 0


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Leonard, thanks for all you have done for the a/v enthusiasts community! I personally enjoyed working with you and look forward to seeing you and reading your posts.

All my very best,

-Robert


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for all you shared and helped others. Sure is a new place around here...☹. I will say this for sure...i always dreamed of having a home theater, dont all men, and I stumbled on this site over three years ago and it was a fast pace, friendly, informative place to be. It was where I learned all that I needed to make it happen.
Sure is depressing watching all the management team crawl away.

Stop by often and keep us stimulated with conversation.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for all you've given us here, Leonard. I'm glad to see you'll be sticking around, and I hope to see you posting often from your new mere mortal role.  I know there have been changes around here, but it's still The Shack, and it's still a great place to be a part of.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Dang Leonard, you were a mod staple here with a gentle guiding hand. Sorry to see you step down.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Savjac said:


> Dang Leonard, you were a mod staple here with a gentle guiding hand. Sorry to see you step down.


...but glad to see that you _won't_ be stepping out. 

Does stepping into the pool of general users confer any increase in your freedom of expression? I don't mean to imply that being an admin has forced you to speak an imposed wisdom, but that being a regular guy, by no means beyond rendering your voice absolutely personal, reflecting on nobody but yourself, permits a more personal opinion to be shared. Let's face it. As much science as exists in A/V reproduction, there remains a touch of 'magic' (for lack of a better word).


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I never felt any limits on my freedom of expression, in the Sonnie years or the VS years. You have always seen the whole thing. That is one of the interesting and attractive things for me about HTS. Even with the limits on how we say things that the language rules required, I never felt any restrictions on expressing my views. 

Now that does not mean that I have always communicated everything that I might. But it was not because I ever felt any pressure to keep anything closed down. Some things just are not on topic and questions don't get asked.

If there was ever anything you wondered, however, ask away.

My view of the 'magic" is the willingness to experience what we do and enjoy what we cannot explain or describe. My view of the science is that there is always something to be learned if we are willing to ask the questions in an honest way and do the diligence of analysis.


----------

